# Netbook Kaufberatung..Asus oder Acer??!



## XeL (2. Juni 2010)

Hi ho PCGames Hardware Fangemeinde!

Da ich ab Sommer viel unterwegs bin,brauch ich jetzt unbedingt noch ein Netbook..klein,handlich und kann eig. alles was ein normaler PC auch kann(office,i-net,videos,musik)...ausser vllt. Crysis in Full HD und Max. Details zocken 


Hab mich auf dieser Seite hier: Notebookjournal  auch gleich mal etwas schlau gemacht und da kommen bei meiner Preisvorstellung (etwa *300€*) auch nur 2 infrage!

Unzwar das  *Acer Aspire One 532*
oder das * Asus Eee PC 1005PE*

beide besitzen eig. die gleiche Hardware Konfiguration(wenn ich nicht irre) und sind auch auf vielen anderen Seiten hervorgehoben worden!

Jetzt suche ich natürlich Rat von den Experten hier...was meint ihr welches soll ich mir zulegen..oder gibt es in diesem Preissegment sogar noch ein besseres???Bei dem Asus wird über die niedrige Bildschirmhelligkeit hergezogen beim Acer über die schlechte Tastatur! 

Gruß XeL


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2010)

naja, kannst Du die nicht mal irgendwo antesten? Im grunde run die sich nichts, ICH würd das "hübschere" nehmen


----------



## Iceananas (3. Juni 2010)

Ja, selber testen ist angesagt, da beide sich technisch nicht wirklich voneinander unterschieden. Vielleicht hat ja ein MediaMarkt oder Saturn beide Modelle, kannst dir ja selber ein Eindruck machen.

Ich weiß nicht, obs bei den neuen Asus immer noch so ist, aber damals hat mich der dunkle Display extrem gestört.. man hat die Helligkeit auf anschlag aufgedreht, aber man konnte in dem Laden grad noch alles erkennen. Das hieße, wenn man damit draußen rumläuft, sieht man nix mehr. 
Bei Acer-Modell war der Display sehr hell, dafür kontrastarm. Aber insgesamt war mir die Helligkeit doch wichtiger.

Das waren aber andere Modelle und bezieht sich nicht auf dem Fall. War aber nur ein Beispiel zur Veranschaulichung, dass man das Gerät selbst gesehen haben muss.


----------

